# Get In My Belly ~ The Fattest Guild In World of Warcraft



## candygodiva (Dec 3, 2007)

I posted this info to another WoW thread, but thought it better to announce it in it's own space...

I've started a new *Horde* guild on *Tanaris* called, *"Get In My Belly"*, if anyone wants to come join in the fun. Got a couple of known ssbbws and a couple of fa's playing with me already, and we're hoping to recruit as many fatties and fat lovers as we can to our Fat Horde Army!

Check out the guild website for a list of officers to look for if you decide to come hang out with us. We've got a hot tabard and a guild bank. We're prepared to set up new recruits with bags, gold, and a tabard

http://www.guildportal.com/Guild.aspx?GuildID=220954&TabID=1862694

If you don't want to hit the website, then you can pm me here for more information.






That is all...
Zug Zug


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 3, 2007)

Y'all come play with us  it would be great to have more of the community hangin' out in the fatty guild hehe Me, Candy, Bruce and Caine have such a good time  

Hope to see y'all there

Big Hugs

Melissa


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 4, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> Y'all come play with us  it would be great to have more of the community hangin' out in the fatty guild hehe Me, Candy, Bruce and Caine have such a good time
> 
> Hope to see y'all there
> 
> ...



I guess nobody plays WoW anymore hun. *sigh* I just thought having a fatty guild would be a hoot and if anyone was left as addicted to WoW as we are, they'd probably enjoy hangin' with us sometime.
It's all good. We're having fun together at least. hehe
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
Love ya beautiful!
CandyKisses


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 4, 2007)

side note, with apologies for going off on a tangent:

In Maplestory, I have spent months looking for a guild to join. There is one called FatAndProud, but none of their members ever answer me when I ask them about joining--I should note that the only two members I've encountered were non English speakers and English is the only language I speak with any skill. Just the other day, though, I managed to join a guild called Dimension--which assuredly has nothing to do with Dimensions, but was close enough in title to give me a smile.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> side note, with apologies for going off on a tangent:
> 
> In Maplestory, I have spent months looking for a guild to join. There is one called FatAndProud, but none of their members ever answer me when I ask them about joining--I should note that the only two members I've encountered were non English speakers and English is the only language I speak with any skill. Just the other day, though, I managed to join a guild called Dimension--which assuredly has nothing to do with Dimensions, but was close enough in title to give me a smile.



Well, that sucks hunny! FatAndProud, and stuck up it sounds like. I'm sorry they never answered ya. I hope you like your new guild, but, if you ever want to try making a toon on another server, you're more than welcome to join our Horde guild, Get In My Belly on Tanaris. We'd love to have ya!
Hugs!


----------



## stev0 (Dec 12, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> I guess nobody plays WoW anymore hun. *sigh* I just thought having a fatty guild would be a hoot and if anyone was left as addicted to WoW as we are, they'd probably enjoy hangin' with us sometime.
> It's all good. We're having fun together at least. hehe
> :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
> Love ya beautiful!
> CandyKisses



nobody plays wow anymore?!?!?!?!??!?!?! its like the coolest game, expect me to join soon! :bow:


----------



## The-Knight (Dec 17, 2007)

How about any guilds on UK servers since I am unable to access those in the US?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm actually working on re-installing my WoW this evening. I'll get in touch once it's done, which should be some time next week. 

I'll also need to pick up BC at some point, I guess.


----------



## The-Knight (Dec 17, 2007)

Forgot to say, I am on the *Thunderhorn* server with a character called 'Oddballz' (Horde)


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 19, 2007)

The-Knight said:


> How about any guilds on UK servers since I am unable to access those in the US?



Hey The-Knight, I don't know of any UK servers or if they have any fatty guilds. I'm just doing my thing on Tanaris.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm actually working on re-installing my WoW this evening. I'll get in touch once it's done, which should be some time next week.
> 
> I'll also need to pick up BC at some point, I guess.



Hey Sugar!
It would be great to have ya! Just mail Ezuracassiel, or Awahia and I'll add you to their friends. I'm going back and forth between Horde and Ally lately. I like to spread it around ya know. lol
Good luck with your install! I know it takes ages to load!
BigHugs and CandyKisses
It's almost supper time for me..but I'll be on later tonight for sure!


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 19, 2007)

The-Knight said:


> Forgot to say, I am on the *Thunderhorn* server with a character called 'Oddballz' (Horde)



Hey, I've got toonz on Thunderhorn!
I don't play them very often though. I'm addicted to my home server Tanaris.
I kept a BE Warlock on there, Fatalcharms if you want to add her and send a mail in case I check in sometime. 
Big Hugs and CandyKisses
I'm gonna get my feed on now


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll join! Let me make a character


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 19, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> I'll join! Let me make a character



Awesome! I can't wait to see ya in the game!
I'll be in there soon.


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 25, 2007)

i just started playing wow and i am ADDICTED- thank God finals are over- im still trying to figure things out but im having a great time! can i join you all in your realm?


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 28, 2007)

loves2laugh said:


> i just started playing wow and i am ADDICTED- thank God finals are over- im still trying to figure things out but im having a great time! can i join you all in your realm?



Hell yeah you can join us over on Tanaris! Horde side of course. :bow:
We're having lots of fun over there. The guild is growing fatter all the time!
I've been playing a lot on my 70 Orc Warlock - Ezuracassiel if you wanna mail me. I can add you to my friends then, and catch you coming on if you don't catch me first. 
"Get In My Belly" is looking like it's gonna be a pretty fun social guild. Thank goodness we've got a handful of experienced players with us now to. I'm sure they'll teach us noobs a thing or two. It's way more fun to learn with friends. Can't wait to meet ya in game!


----------



## Anavoni (Jan 23, 2008)

Phew - finally made it over here.

Was asking on the guild chat for a link to this site but nobody would give it to me since I couldn't tell them what this site was!! *chuckles*

If I had the link, I wouldn't have been asking for it - and therefore could've told folks what this site was - but, withOUT having the link - how would I be able to tell folks I knew what this site was! Explaining a bit more as to how we know miss Candy (Ezuracassiel) in the guild and that we had an invite wasn't enough. *chuckles*

So, at least I finally made it over here and can finally answer 'yes' when someone asks me if I'm on/from "Dims".

So, yes, thanxs for the guild - it's been fun so far - and thanxs to the folks that didn't give me enough info and made me find me own way over here, finally. Looks like a great forum and can't wait to jump on in!

Jess

Jokuleynia on WOW (Tanaris - Undead Mageypoo)


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 24, 2008)

Anavoni said:


> Phew - finally made it over here.
> 
> Was asking on the guild chat for a link to this site but nobody would give it to me since I couldn't tell them what this site was!! *chuckles*
> 
> ...




Aww I'm sorry you had a time getting to *Dims*  Not all the player in the guild are from Dims. Some of them are friends of Dimsters, and some are from another forum I frequent. There are also a few other acquaintances of mine from MySpace.
If I'd have been around I could have told ya. Maybe I should put a link to Dimensions as well as the guild website in the Guild Notes. Maybe that would help. 
Yesterday was moving day for me and Tommy. I finally got my cable turned on this afternoon. So after a bit more moving around and hopefully food, I'm starving, I'll be able to get on for some WoW time. 
I've been humming the intro music all night and all day today. So much, that even Tommy started humming it.
I'm so glad to have you and Chris in the guild. I always say, the more the merrier. Get In My Belly is a growing guild, and is feeling more and more like family every day. I can't wait to get back in there.
I'll see ya'll later tonight if all goes well!
Love and CandyKisses
EZ


PS: BIG Welcomes to Dimensions! This really is a great place.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmm, I may have to jump my plucky, up-and-coming Undead warlock off Staghelm to get in on the action.

And since this is the fattest guild in WOW, do y'all have trouble finding armor? Or do you just stick to "<armor> of the Whale?" 

Thank you, I'm here all week.....just remember, there's comedy, high comedy, and then clothing size jokes about whether or not us fat people can find clothes to fit our cyber-avatars!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 24, 2008)

TCUBOB said:


> Hmmm, I may have to jump my plucky, up-and-coming Undead warlock off Staghelm to get in on the action.
> 
> And since this is the fattest guild in WOW, do y'all have trouble finding armor? Or do you just stick to "<armor> of the Whale?"
> 
> Thank you, I'm here all week.....just remember, there's comedy, high comedy, and then clothing size jokes about whether or not us fat people can find clothes to fit our cyber-avatars!



LOL @ <armor> of the Whale!
Comedians are always welcome in Get In My Belly. lol
Come on over sugar, I should be on later tonight...after stuffing my rl belly. :eat1: I haven't had the pleasure of eating yet today...moving really sux.
You can /who Get In My Belly and see if anyone is home at guild central. There's usually someone on most evenings. Just tell them you're another recruit from Dims. 
EZ will be home tonight! Yay!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm, does anyone know how to take characters between servers?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 24, 2008)

I fuckin wanna play WoW....I know I'd get addicted tho...and my schooling would suffer. :\


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 25, 2008)

TCUBOB said:


> Hmm, does anyone know how to take characters between servers?



This is the link to it, but they make you login to see the page.
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/account/character-transfer-intro.html
It costs $25 to move a character, so you should probably think a little bit before moving.
Maybe make a baby toon on Horde side Tanaris and see if you even like us in Get In My Belly first. I can hook you up with the starter package so it's not so painful. LOL
I'm sure you'll like everyone fine though. We're having lots of fun. We've got a great and growing buch of folks joining up to. We even got our first lvl 70 transfer to help out with questing and stuff. Too awesome!
We've also got a couple of members to lvl 49 already. Those folks are really power-leveling there. lol I love dedicated individuals!
Either way, we'll be looking forward to see ya soon!
*hugs*


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 25, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> I fuckin wanna play WoW....I know I'd get addicted tho...and my schooling would suffer. :\



Ya know, you can play wow and still lead a fairly full life on the outside. lol
I don't allow myself to touch it till I get all my work done for the day. I use it as a kind of reward.  You do get addicted to it pretty easily. It's fun stuff, but even as Blizzard itself says, "Take all things in moderation, even World of Warcraft."


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I've always WANTED a blood elf or Taurean hunter.....


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 25, 2008)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, I've always WANTED a blood elf or Taurean hunter.....



 I really like Blood Elfs. I have issues with the females being a bit too skinny for me to get into, but I love playing a male one. RAWR!
Tauren Hunters are awesome to! Hunters PWN!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 25, 2008)

lol male belfs are wicked, "Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me?" - I'm sure cam clarke from metal gear solid must do the voice, I have a 50 orc hunter called axmaiden, she's be sat on turalon for quite some time now since my wow mates stopped playing hordeside since tbc came out so I'm thinking I might jump her over, I'm just trying to fit wow around my busy working life at the mo but my new mate owns a cybercafe just round the corner from where I work so I should be able to work something out, I'll probably start a rogue named "Renshai" first so keep an eye out


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, you don't have to worry about MY blood elf hunter being too skinny. Sausagegravy reporting for duty!

I like the Taurean, but Thunder Bluffs gives me vertigo. Seriously. I get scared on the bridges.

Yes, I know I'm mental.



candygodiva said:


> I really like Blood Elfs. I have issues with the females being a bit too skinny for me to get into, but I love playing a male one. RAWR!
> Tauren Hunters are awesome to! Hunters PWN!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 25, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> lol male belfs are wicked, "Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me?" - I'm sure cam clarke from metal gear solid must do the voice, I have a 50 orc hunter called axmaiden, she's be sat on turalon for quite some time now since my wow mates stopped playing hordeside since tbc came out so I'm thinking I might jump her over, I'm just trying to fit wow around my busy working life at the mo but my new mate owns a cybercafe just round the corner from where I work so I should be able to work something out, I'll probably start a rogue named "Renshai" first so keep an eye out




Oh excellent, either way, we'd love to have you sugar! Woot!
Love it!
CandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 25, 2008)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, you don't have to worry about MY blood elf hunter being too skinny. Sausagegravy reporting for duty!
> 
> I like the Taurean, but Thunder Bluffs gives me vertigo. Seriously. I get scared on the bridges.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm mental.



You're not mental at all sugar. TB does the same thing to me. There are a few places in the game that make me dizzy.
I'll keep a look out for ya hunny!
Oh, and if Ezuracassiel or one of my other alts isn't on, you can always /who Get In My Belly and there's usually someone around that can add ya.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2008)

i've always wanted to play WOW. if i can talk the wife into letting me pay for another mmorpg then i just might join your guild. i just recently stopped playing runescape. jagex totally ruined that game. but like i said if i can get a confirmination from the wife. you'll have a new fat member lol. 

what are the characters and all? i never played it before at all but im sure i'll get into the hang of it. i love mmorpg's. any advice to what character is the best or coolest?


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 26, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i've always wanted to play WOW. if i can talk the wife into letting me pay for another mmorpg then i just might join your guild. i just recently stopped playing runescape. jagex totally ruined that game. but like i said if i can get a confirmination from the wife. you'll have a new fat member lol.
> 
> what are the characters and all? i never played it before at all but im sure i'll get into the hang of it. i love mmorpg's. any advice to what character is the best or coolest?



Oh well I hope she gives you the ok.  I never played Runescape, but I can tell you a little about WoW. Our guild is on the Horde side. There are Orc, Undead, Troll, Tauren, and Blood Elf. Different Races can play different classes. It's best to kinda read through the information on each race and class before choosing. I tend to like Hunters best, and Warlocks. They have pets. My next favorite class would have to be Shaman. They can do about anything. Then there's Warrior class. There's lots more, Mages, Paladin, Rogue, and Priest..if I'm missing anything somebody smack me. lol
I can't really recommend what's best for you. You'll have to see what matches your personality best. You can make a whole bunch of toons if you want, just to get a feel for different things. 
Whatever you decide, we'd love to have ya!
BigHugs and CandyKisses!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Oh well I hope she gives you the ok.  I never played Runescape, but I can tell you a little about WoW. Our guild is on the Horde side. There are Orc, Undead, Troll, Tauren, and Blood Elf. Different Races can play different classes. It's best to kinda read through the information on each race and class before choosing. I tend to like Hunters best, and Warlocks. They have pets. My next favorite class would have to be Shaman. They can do about anything. Then there's Warrior class. There's lots more, Mages, Paladin, Rogue, and Priest..if I'm missing anything somebody smack me. lol
> I can't really recommend what's best for you. You'll have to see what matches your personality best. You can make a whole bunch of toons if you want, just to get a feel for different things.
> Whatever you decide, we'd love to have ya!
> BigHugs and CandyKisses!



thanks for the info. i think im going to start the ass kissing tomorrow morning lol


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 26, 2008)

i actually stopped playing wow because well...i was getting bored with it. but dont getme wrong i had a blast playing it for 3 years:bow:


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 26, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> thanks for the info. i think im going to start the ass kissing tomorrow morning lol



Awesome sugar! I'll be in there soon. I'm still getting my lil bit o work done, and having my coffee and snacks. lol


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 26, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> i actually stopped playing wow because well...i was getting bored with it. but dont getme wrong i had a blast playing it for 3 years:bow:



Oh I understand. That's what happened with my boyfriend. He started playing when I did, but he gave it up. He's more of a first person shooter kind of guy. He likes it hard and fast. lol I like it slow, easy, and greasy. lol
I'm still trying to tempt him to come back to it...he was a 375 Alchemist, and oh how I miss his pots. lol He would have been another lvl 70 added to our crew as well. We're leveling our members up fairly quickly, but we still have a long way to go.
I guess the same old quests can kind of wear on ya after a while, but I've not gotten tired of it yet. If I get a little bored, I just make a new toon. I'll play that till I get bored again. Then I go back to my mains. lol
If you ever decide to give it a go again, let me know. I'll slap ya with a Scroll of Resurrection. hehe We'd love to have another experienced player in the guild.  All are welcome!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 29, 2008)

i just won a bid on ebay for a copy. so i should be getting it in a week or so.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 29, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i just won a bid on ebay for a copy. so i should be getting it in a week or so.



Okie, great! Just do the /who Get In My Belly thingy, somebody will be on shortly to let you in. Just tell them you're one of the Dims people. :wubu: hehe


----------



## loves2laugh (Jan 29, 2008)

I...JUST....CAN'T.....STOP.....PLAYING..........

oh God i love this game. i am now working on a night elf with my nephew. i got to get to tenaris and play with you all!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 30, 2008)

loves2laugh said:


> I...JUST....CAN'T.....STOP.....PLAYING..........
> 
> oh God i love this game. i am now working on a night elf with my nephew. i got to get to tenaris and play with you all!



You sure do hunny! We're growing bigger and badder by the day. You have to make a Hordie though. No Nelfs in Get In My Belly... lol


----------



## loves2laugh (Feb 1, 2008)

ok godiva i have a character named razoreddy - horde- all set in tanaris hope to see you soon!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

i might jump back into it thought when the new EXPAN. comes out, but im not sure yet....there actually starting a World of Starcraft too, not sure if anybody is a starcraft fan, but it hasn't started in production yet, but expect it in the next couple of years.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 5, 2008)

sooooooooooo close to 70. 
chuggachuggachuggachugga.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 5, 2008)

When I worked at Gamestop, I was able to look up at the date when Wrath comes out.

The EARLIEST IS........











November 3rd, 2008!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 5, 2008)

yay! but remember the original release date for BC was what, two years before it actually came out? i remember that they pushed it back past TWO christmas seasons and i was like dang. blizzard just does not give a fuck. 

it's kind of gangsta.
"we know you want it, and we know the odds of something better or even comparable coming out in the meantime are basically nil, so shut your face and keep paying $15 and month and waiting. xoxo! 
-Blizzard"


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

elle camino said:


> yay! but remember the original release date for BC was what, two years before it actually came out? i remember that they pushed it back past TWO christmas seasons and i was like dang. blizzard just does not give a fuck.
> 
> it's kind of gangsta.
> "we know you want it, and we know the odds of something better or even comparable coming out in the meantime are basically nil, so shut your face and keep paying $15 and month and waiting. xoxo!
> -Blizzard"



and they say that because blizzard is a HUGE company, they have many shit loads of money off people like us so that being said.....THEY CAN DO WHAT EVER THEY WANT!!!!! haha

i had a teacher that worked on starcraft ghost...GOT DROPPED  and he was tell us how the warcraft guys BUSTED their asses to get shit done.


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 5, 2008)

loves2laugh said:


> ok godiva i have a character named razoreddy - horde- all set in tanaris hope to see you soon!



Hey there, sorry I hadn't checked the thread in a bit. I'll add ya to my friends and look out for ya.

You can also try to

/who Get In My Belly

to see who's on in the guild. You got a better shot of catching *someone* that way. I hope to see you soon to love. The more the merrier! hehe
We are having tons of fun in the guild. Seems like it's getting bigger and bigger every day. lol
Love and CandyKisses to ya!


Okie, added you to friends. I might not be back on tonight, but I'm sure someone will be on.


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 5, 2008)

elle camino said:


> sooooooooooo close to 70.
> chuggachuggachuggachugga.



Congratulations!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 7, 2008)

ok i got it today and i am installing it now. i will let you know when im in there and post my name here.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 8, 2008)

ok i got everything all set up. i ended up making a undead mage my name is BigginZ .

oh and by the way im a total noob lol this is my first time playing this game so i have no clue what im doing. and it sucks playing pn a laptop without a mouse. first thing im doing is getting a mouse in the next couple of days.


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 11, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> ok i got everything all set up. i ended up making a undead mage my name is BigginZ .
> 
> oh and by the way im a total noob lol this is my first time playing this game so i have no clue what im doing. and it sucks playing pn a laptop without a mouse. first thing im doing is getting a mouse in the next couple of days.



Welcome to you and your lady Bigginz 

Still looking for Razoreddy, Loves2laugh. Hope I see you soon, I'd really love for you to be able to join us.
*hugs*
CandyKisses


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 18, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Welcome to you and your lady Bigginz
> 
> Still looking for Razoreddy, Loves2laugh. Hope I see you soon, I'd really love for you to be able to join us.
> *hugs*
> CandyKisses



our dsl box died on us  and dial up sucks. we will be back on in a few days.


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 18, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> our dsl box died on us  and dial up sucks. we will be back on in a few days.



I hope ya'll get it fixed soon sugar! We'll miss ya!
Love and CandyKisses


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 19, 2008)

Wooo I gave up playing awhile ago but figured why not level a hordie, so I joined Miss Candy on her server and so far so good.

P.S. Candy, I am transferring the real "Curvy" this time, it's in the process, so I don't have to redo those 30 levels


----------



## luketh (Feb 19, 2008)

Awwe, now i wanna join =( evil


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 20, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> Wooo I gave up playing awhile ago but figured why not level a hordie, so I joined Miss Candy on her server and so far so good.
> 
> P.S. Candy, I am transferring the real "Curvy" this time, it's in the process, so I don't have to redo those 30 levels




Okie dokie sugar! So glad to have you with us. I don't blame you for not wanting to grind out all those levels again. Curvy is so welcome! Just message someone and get an invite and I'll bump Curvy up to Warlord status when I get on later.
We're gonna be such FAT Horde Army!
*hugs*
Love and CandyKisses
*Your Funky GM*


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 20, 2008)

luketh said:


> Awwe, now i wanna join =( evil



Come on and join the fun Luketh! You're very welcome!

/who Get In My Belly

Then tell someone you're from Dims and want to join. 

A Dims mention is the best way to get recruited.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 21, 2008)

Cake shall be mentioned in here too

If you join Get in my Belly... well, I will summon a table of manna biscuits... you can have a total 250 stacks of 20!!! OMG! Its too good to be true

And if you call now... we will double that order and throw in the free port to shattrath!


----------



## Elminster (Feb 22, 2008)

first post on the boards, long time lurker, used to chat in the chatroom about 10 years ago but most of those people are gone these days. my wife and I quit playing wow about a year and a half ago, we played for about 6 months but we actually met playing everquest which we quit about 3 and a half years ago. we were both hardcore players at EQ, I was in the 2nd ranked raid guild on our server and she becams ea recruit but playing like that is just way too much of a life sucker, and we have 2 beautiful kids these days...this thread is tempting, but we were on a different server and both night elves, we got to 53 in about 6 months of casual playing before we quit heh.


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 23, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Cake shall be mentioned in here too
> 
> If you join Get in my Belly... well, I will summon a table of manna biscuits... you can have a total 250 stacks of 20!!! OMG! Its too good to be true
> 
> And if you call now... we will double that order and throw in the free port to shattrath!



You're so f'n cute! lol
And your biscuits are tastey!
hehe
*hugs*


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 23, 2008)

Elminster said:


> first post on the boards, long time lurker, used to chat in the chatroom about 10 years ago but most of those people are gone these days. my wife and I quit playing wow about a year and a half ago, we played for about 6 months but we actually met playing everquest which we quit about 3 and a half years ago. we were both hardcore players at EQ, I was in the 2nd ranked raid guild on our server and she becams ea recruit but playing like that is just way too much of a life sucker, and we have 2 beautiful kids these days...this thread is tempting, but we were on a different server and both night elves, we got to 53 in about 6 months of casual playing before we quit heh.



No pressure hunny  We just play and have fun, but real life has to come first for people. I know how it is.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Although we are part of the size acceptance community, we slay rock BBWs!


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 25, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Although we are part of the size acceptance community, we slay rock BBWs!



I was in her belly!!!! I know, I'm weird like that...

I'll have the video ready soon! I gots to compress it... The file is too big for YouTube! LOL
It's 180 Megs. YouTube only allows 100 Megs, bastards!
I'm such a spazz to. I was running around Princess Theradras like an idiot. I wanted to get her from all angles! She was a serious fatty!
We gave it to her good though, Get In My Belly style! Woot! :blink:


----------



## SESouthendGuy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry if this seems like an Act of War or something just saw your Theradras pic and thought id post a pic of me and some other brave alliance heroes showing the silvermoon city Hordie leader who's boss.  

View attachment WoWScrnShot_020208_213902.jpg


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 2, 2008)

SESouthendGuy said:


> Sorry if this seems like an Act of War or something just saw your Theradras pic and thought id post a pic of me and some other brave alliance heroes showing the silvermoon city Hordie leader who's boss.



It's cool, ya'll can have yer raiding funs.

Rest assured that someday the Horde Guild, "Get In My Belly", also affectionately called, "The Dims Guild", will be so fat, we'll have our funs raiding Stormwind, and Iron Forge to. That's a promise.. :batting:


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 2, 2008)

Get In My Belly guildies having their way with the fat princess Theradras in Maraudon. I'm such a spazz... I was running around all crazy, trying to catch her massive rolls from all angles. :blush:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXUT07G7cBI


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2008)

Finally re-installed and all patched- gonna install BC probably later tonight or tomorrow.

I'm making a char named Klaznok, was thinking Tauren shammy 'cause that's what I'm used to... but if you guys need anything different, let me know.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Finally re-installed and all patched- gonna install BC probably later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm planning making a char named Klaznok, was thinking Tauren shammy 'cause that's what I'm used to... but if you guys need anything different, let me know.



...alternatively, I could transfer the level 60 shaman I already have. I'm willing to go either way with it, although it might be more fun (albiet more work) to go through the levelling process again.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 10, 2008)

Glad you have had you join the crew BlackJack


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> ...alternatively, I could transfer the level 60 shaman I already have. I'm willing to go either way with it, although it might be more fun (albiet more work) to go through the levelling process again.



Big Welcomes to ya sugar!!!
*hugs*
Fatter and Fatter does the Dims Guild grow! AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2008)

We had a dance party in Bloodhoof Village today.






Spoony's big pimpin'.


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh man! Thats a great pic, Blackjack!

My druid does look pretty sexah like that


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Oh man! Thats a great pic, Blackjack!
> 
> My druid does look pretty sexah like that



What, did you think my photography skillz are limited to the real world?


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> We had a dance party in Bloodhoof Village today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moooooooo! Sexah!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

I guess I may need to join you guys. I am playing about 4 characters on Mok'Nathal right now all alliance. What server are yall playing on???? I want to quest with Candy


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 18, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> I guess I may need to join you guys. I am playing about 4 characters on Mok'Nathal right now all alliance. What server are yall playing on???? I want to quest with Candy



We're on Tanaris Server, Horde side. Come on over babydoll!
Woot! Join the fattest guild in World of Warcraft! Get In My Belly

Type /who get in my belly and you should get a list of guild members that are on. Message one of us for an invite, ask about The Dims Guild. Hehee
We're not only a guild, but a growing family. Not all of us are from Dims, or are even a part of the size-acceptance community, but we level and play well together. We have a really great time.
Looking forward to seeing you in game!
EZ aka Candy:kiss2:


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 8, 2008)

Might make a horde character to join and play a little...but I dont know how often I'd actually play. I already have a 70 Mage and 70 Druid alliance side...lol.


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 8, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Might make a horde character to join and play a little...but I dont know how often I'd actually play. I already have a 70 Mage and 70 Druid alliance side...lol.



It would be great to have ya sugar, and there's no pressure to play with us full time. We don't have leveling requirements or anything. We're pretty much a social guild at the moment, all PVE.
I'm sure someday we'll get to do some of the End Game stuffs, but for now, we're just having fun together and chatting it up as we level.
Come on over, kick yer boots off, and hang with us a while.
Hugs and Kisses
Candy


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 8, 2008)

Man, if only I had the time to play....I used to have the game and dearly miss it. If I somehow find more time, I'll definately hop on in this guild!


----------



## Gspoon (Apr 8, 2008)

We need more 70s! Kara is in the future... I sense it..


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I got my Wow account back....but it appears no one is currently online.  I'm trying to join the guild but totally lost...lol. It's been forever since I've played. I'm AtlantisAK if anyone would like to recruit me in? -so pitiful-


----------



## mango (Jul 20, 2008)

*G'day AtlantisAK,

Welcome to the guild!

Haven't seen many guildies online lately. Don't know why? 
Miss the old guildchat.

I'm on virtually everyday under one of my toons - my hunter... Schmutz, my rogue... Mickdagger or my druid... Rumpshaker.


*


----------



## Ash (Jul 20, 2008)

mango said:


> *G'day AtlantisAK,
> 
> Welcome to the guild!
> 
> *


*

Some of your guild is currently in Vegas!*


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, thanks for the welcoming!  I definately do see you online like everytime I log onto WoW now, lol. 
And man, Ashley, I'd kill to be in Vegas with everyone else right now too. -sigh- maybe next time...



mango said:


> *G'day AtlantisAK,
> 
> Welcome to the guild!
> 
> ...


----------



## jonw3000 (Jul 25, 2008)

Id love to swap my rogue over level 61 undead. I never play him cuz hes horde side and i dont know anyone but itd be fun if it was a dim guild.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 25, 2008)

I just started playing WoW. If you tell me how to be part of the guild...i'd be happy to join


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 25, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I just started playing WoW. If you tell me how to be part of the guild...i'd be happy to join



Hey Rowan, you can make a Horde toon on Tanaris Realm, and do a /who Get In My Belly to see if anyone is on to add you to the guild.
I'm not on nearly as much as I'd like to be these days, dealing with some personal issues, but I can hang around a bit this evening. I know there are usually folks playing most evenings to, so it shouldn't be difficult to find someone around to add ya then.
It'll be awesome to have ya!
Hugs and CandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 25, 2008)

jonw3000 said:


> Id love to swap my rogue over level 61 undead. I never play him cuz hes horde side and i dont know anyone but itd be fun if it was a dim guild.



Hey Jon, come on over sugar. Just do a /who Get In My Belly and ask anyone on for an add. As I just told Rowan, there are usually folks on in the evening time, and I'll try to check in a few times today to see what's up.
New additions to the guild are always welcome!
Awesomeness!
Hugs and CandyKisses


----------



## braindeadhead (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to talk a little trash

I just got my WotLK Beta test key. Its pretty much amazing. If you thought WOW was addictive wait till you see Warsong Hold.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 7, 2008)

braindeadhead said:


> Just wanted to talk a little trash
> 
> I just got my WotLK Beta test key. Its pretty much amazing. If you thought WOW was addictive wait till you see Warsong Hold.



OMG! Congrats on getting chosen to Beta Test. Teh awesome!

Can't wait to see it myself! *hugs* Have fun!

I just got my bf addicted to the game *again*, and in Get In My Belly to, so we'll be around the guild more often for those who've been missing me.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 7, 2008)

i signed on a couple times, but so far have only 3 people from the guild ive added cuz they're all who are on. Hopefully i'll find more people!


----------



## ThatIsThat (Aug 7, 2008)

Daw, too bad my geared out 70 is already Ally on Korgath


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 7, 2008)

Rowan said:


> i signed on a couple times, but so far have only 3 people from the guild ive added cuz they're all who are on. Hopefully i'll find more people!



What's your character? I'll add you. My main is Ezuracassiel. I'll be playing her later tonight doing dailies. Late late night, more than likely. I got Tommy playing again, and he seems to prefer burning the midnight oil, and beyond. LOL
Hope to see you soon!


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll be playing my Tauren Shammy tonight for a while on Tanaris, Awahia, if anyone wants to stop by and say hello. I'll be playing Ezuracassiel later.
If I'm not on those, I'm either not on, or playing Badmonkey, Evelynthia, Creepygirl, Porkchops, or Biggmeat. LOL


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 3, 2008)

Just bumpin' this for my own sake because I keep forgetting, but I've noticed a lot of people play in the video game thread, so just giving y'all a headsup. 

I keep wanting to join but I'm so far along with my Undead Warrior - HPSmashcraft, that we can't be apart for more than .. however long I'm at work on that day.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Nov 3, 2008)

We've been playing alliance side on Tanaris as of late more then horde, but we still have both.

Here are the guild names:

Horde: do a /who get in my belly
Alliance: do a /who big love

I think I am gonna stick on the alliance side for the most part, I think I enjoy it more.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> I think I am gonna stick on the alliance side for the most part, I think I enjoy it more.



Fuckin' traitor.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Fuckin' traitor.



oops. double post.

*fills in space to rant about the alliance*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Fuckin' traitor.



Word. I don't know. I just can't align myself with gnomes or night elves.

I just .. can't .. do it.

First time I ever played I was trapped in a night elf orgy and they were following me around EVERYWHERE. I was like, THIS IS WOW?! THIS IS NOT COOL.

So, I made an Undead and I realized, this game is awesome.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Nov 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Word. I don't know. I just can't align myself with gnomes or night elves.
> 
> I just .. can't .. do it.



Well, I dunno. Whos to say we aren't playing spies? Either way....I'm sure we all are Hoarde at heart. I'd probably get in trouble on vent, if I had it, for screaming accidentaly "FOR THE HOARDE!" and attempting to gank someone. :wubu: 
But we'll come back to the dark side. The Deviate Delight Cookies are way better over there.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Well, I dunno. Whos to say we aren't playing spies? Either way....I'm sure we all are Hoarde at heart. I'd probably get in trouble on vent, if I had it, for screaming accidentaly "FOR THE HOARDE!" and attempting to gank someone. :wubu:
> But we'll come back to the dark side. The Deviate Delight Cookies are way better over there.



They have Deviate Delight _*Cookies *_now?

OMG WANT


----------



## HeatherBBW (Nov 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Fuckin' traitor.



Well.. yeah... to the Alliance when I went "whordeing" around with you guys.


----------



## mango (Nov 3, 2008)

*I used to hate gnomes with a passion... until I started one.


*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 3, 2008)

For the Horde! Tauren shaman for life here, *stomp* I was on Dalaran in PIE in 05' or '06 or something, back when the Horde was outnumbered 3-1 (is that still the norm everywhere?) and hadn't even conquered Molten Core (until PIE came along ). But I got addicted the first time I played and then it got boring and annoying, and it's been more boring and annoying for me every time I tried to play again so now I'm done with it. Add to it the monthly fees (I live on $10/hr) and its lost all luster to me, despite my love of the Warcraft universe. Come to think of it, all games are boring for me now. Plenty of people enjoy video games and I respect that, but for me they feel like a waste of time now. I think I've spent enough of my life on them and need to move back to the great outdoors where I once loved to be.

Keep on fighting the good fight fellow Hordies!


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 3, 2008)

Man..I feel rotten. I miss my Orc Warlock. I haven't even tried out her new level 70 skills yet. 
But..but my 70 Nelf Nymphette is such a hot little thing..damn, and she get's wayyy more WoW-Nookie than my Orc does. *sigh*

I'm a Horde at heart, and my Nelf will always be a whore for the Horde...but the Alliance is where more folks are playing atm, so I'm torn.
I'll try to get over there on the Horde side at least part of the time if I can tear myself away....again..so torn, and sad for my Hordies. I miss them...


----------



## Deven (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone ready for the expansion? I'm still pretty low, so I may wait to get it.


----------

